# Saburo Sakai Vid



## Smokey (Feb 9, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNDIg4XKQBc_


----------



## v2 (Feb 9, 2007)

8)


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2007)

Very interesting.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 10, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## timshatz (Feb 10, 2007)

Good Find.


----------



## Aggie08 (Feb 14, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Hunter368 (Feb 14, 2007)

Great pilot.


----------

